# Finally found them!!!!



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I have been searching for these for quite some time!Thanks to the National LFD Rep & Litto Gomez telling me at the Outlaw event where I could find them,they are here at last!The 1 ,the only,LFD Cheroot!!!!AKA The Icepick!!!Litto's personal blend, all Ligero!Filler,binder & wrapper!!I usually let cigars sit in the Humi for at least 3 weeks before I try them,I don't think these are gonna make it that long!!:dribble::dribble::dribble::biggrin:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice pick up there!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I bet those are awesome!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow Awesome find


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn nice score!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice pick up!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice find John...See what happens when you don't give up ...


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, awesome! I didn't know they made them or the public.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Berry nice. They look berry tasty.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

sofaman said:


> :dribble::dribble::dribble:


:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Where'd you find them??


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

JoeyBear said:


> Where'd you find them??


Yeah...I was looking for that too! :biggrin:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

yeah, where'd you find them, I've been looking for these (a PM is cool)


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I NEED to know also please pm me!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Hook a brother up with some info of where to get these beauties!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

KickA$$ pickups. They gotta be good, there ain't no band on 'em.:biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Share the Knowledge!!!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Where did you get them, that sounds right up my alley


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

Litto makes these for only one store in North Carolina. Empire Cigars. The owner Hal is a great guy too. He threw a couple in when I got my V Maduros from him.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pickup


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome John!! They really look good!! :dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Love that cigar!!! Don't let them sit, they are meant to be smoked raw!! very nice


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smokinj said:


> :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome grab Jon! Can't wait to hear what you think of them!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice one jon !!!! are they similar to the outlaws ???


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

tekhnu said:


> Litto makes these for only one store in North Carolina. Empire Cigars. The owner Hal is a great guy too. He threw a couple in when I got my V Maduros from him.


The # is (919) 870-0881,Empire(Capital city Cigars).That is what Litto & the LFD Rep told me.This is the only place that gets them.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pickup. A treat well deserved for you hard work.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks for the info! pricing?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

SVB said:


> thanks for the info! pricing?


$147 a box +shipping.2 box's cost me $309 shipped.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

# of cigars in box?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

SVB said:


> # of cigars in box?


20 per box.


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Had the good fortune to have one of these. They are great.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet pick up!


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Over the last couple years my La Flor rep has always brought me bundles of these. Dave Savona at C.A. smokes them too. It is good that they finaly introduced them in boxes for retail sale. I have smoked hundreds of these, they are raw and tasty!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

why wait smoke them up!!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Well.....There goes more money.


----------



## OzPod (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd only heard about these, now I see them, awesome find man!


----------

